# Audison Class A modules



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

My system consists of a Nak CD 700II driving a VRx 2.150.2 then a pair of Focal 165k2P's - thats it. To my ears the system sounded good but not as good as I had hoped. To me it sounded a bit flat.

I had heard the ACB-1 modules in a very similar system on my dealers sound board and knew that it certainly adds more 3-dimensionality and texture so I decided to give it a shot and see how they do in-car.

After popping in the modules I was literally blown away by what I heard. It was as if someone threw a nice tubed pre-amp into my system. Three dimensionality was much improved and there was now an extra warmth/texture in the midrange. Cymbals/guitar strings have more air around them and bass notes play even deeper than before.

The modules come with a cool switch to let you flip back and forth between standard bias and the high bias mode. It's clearly audible. It clearly generates more heat too but unless you are really thrashing it I don't think the cooling fans are necessary.... at least thats my experience while playing it for a few hours.

Anyway - if you have a VRx I highly recommend you give them a try. At $120 I can say it's by far the best money I've ever spent on this hobby.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Silver speaks the truth! I ran VRX amps for 2002 and the ACB-1s made a world of difference for my midranges. So much so that I got a coveted "Manville Smith" award at IASCA Finals for having the best midrange at the show LOL! Some still regard that Audison/Focal system as my civic's best ever. And to be honest, I miss it too.
I had a pair of 2150 and a 4300 vrx, with ACB-1s on mids and highs. Mids were Xpert 5KX and tweets were Audiom TLR.


And speaking of ACB-1s....I have one left sitting on a shelf if anyone would like to try one in their VRX....?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

YES I WOULD, dibs! I've got a vrx 4.3! PM me what it would take to try, and I have plenty of references!

A nice member here on this forum pm'd my gf this review and I hadn't had time to take a look, what a coincindence...


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Hmm, latest version of VRX manual does NOT list the ACB-1 module......does this mean its suddenly a collector's item due to discontinuing???


----------



## qcb7819 (Mar 14, 2008)

Be reminded that in 4.3, the ACB is applicable to the channel A only


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't know why there is no information on the website about this module because it really makes a huge difference in SQ. I'm glad my dealer is a big Audison fan because without him I would have never known that this module even existed.


----------



## qcb7819 (Mar 14, 2008)

And I'm glad u are also a Fan of VRx, http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
 Surprisingly it is not advertised in their website. I come to know bout it in the owners' manual, and it is in loose form.The other extensions are clearly stated..... Anyway, enjoy http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## sqImpalaLS (Apr 28, 2008)

I want this years Manville Smith....
What Audison 6-channel (or two fours, but that's alot of money) is available to put in the ACB-1 module (s)?


----------

